# Prepping Garage Floor



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I have two garage floors to quote this weekend. Ones is bare, the other has 3 coats of cheap garage floor paint. None of which is epoxy. I intend to grind both floors in preparation for coating. 

My question: Is grinding successful for the removal of an existing coating? I could quote some other method. However, I really would rather not use a stripping system, neutralize, clean, etc. 

Additionally, I viewed some guys on YouTube grinding paint off of a garage floor. Looked tedious but effective. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Of grinding does not get the coatings removed I would shot blast it.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> Of grinding does not get the coatings removed I would shot blast it.


I keep getting into stuff like this. I would like to have about $10,000 to drop on shot blasting equipment, festool, etc. Just not in the budget. 

Perhaps I can sub it. Just don't want to start by grinding and then have it shot blasted. Good idea though.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

There are grinding disc that are designed to remove existing coatings quite well. Check out Edco for more info.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Lambrecht said:


> There are grinding disc that are designed to remove existing coatings quite well. Check out Edco for more info.


Kinda, the ones I've seen look like stars. Carbide stars I think. We dabbled in renting equipment but it was more hassle than it was worth. The machine was expensive, the blades are expensive, nobody wanted to pay what it actually cost to rent the machine. A set of diamond blades was a couple hundred bucks. Guys would trash them on one job...a $125 rental, then argue about damages and up charges. Most guys don't even have a clue what to charge for floor systems anyways.

Like "$400 for a rental! I only charged them $700 to do the job!!"


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Like these. This is they style we had for coating removal. They attach to the bottom of our floor grinder which looked like a floor buffer


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Like these. This is they style we had for coating removal. They attach to the bottom of our floor grinder which looked like a floor buffer


That be them. Spendy but they do the job.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

epretot said:


> I keep getting into stuff like this. I would like to have about $10,000 to drop on shot blasting equipment, festool, etc. Just not in the budget.
> 
> Perhaps I can sub it. Just don't want to start by grinding and then have it shot blasted. Good idea though.


Rent the machine and buy the media.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Kinda, the ones I've seen look like stars. Carbide stars I think. We dabbled in renting equipment but it was more hassle than it was worth. The machine was expensive, the blades are expensive, nobody wanted to pay what it actually cost to rent the machine. A set of diamond blades was a couple hundred bucks. Guys would trash them on one job...a $125 rental, then argue about damages and up charges. Most guys don't even have a clue what to charge for floor systems anyways.
> 
> Like "$400 for a rental! I only charged them $700 to do the job!!"


:yes: Onfloor has a similar set up. Plan on at least $400 for a rental for the wear on the heads.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

In my area the rental runs me about $300. Interesting timing on this discussion, I may be looking at buying some of this gear soon. Looks like JHC will hopefully doing industrial plant coatings maintenance. 

Been trying to get my foot in the door for a while, and it seems like its finally happening.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> In my area the rental runs me about $300. Interesting timing on this discussion, I may be looking at buying some of this gear soon. Looks like JHC will hopefully doing industrial plant coatings maintenance.
> 
> Been trying to get my foot in the door for a while, and it seems like its finally happening.


Rent the machine, buy the heads. They'll probably make you anyways. Either order them online if you can, or just be upfront with the rental guys and see what they can do for you if you'll need the equipment alot. I love renting to good guys that I know will be repeats. More likely to give them a deal because they'll treat my equipment better.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Well with the size of some of these contracts, buying this equipment would make sense. We will see next week.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Well with the size of some of these contracts, buying this equipment would make sense. We will see next week.


Seems like it would. When it breaks then what? Personally I'd work out a deal with the rental guys. Buy the blades and see if you can get a better rate on the machine, or machines, if you can run multiple units simultaneously.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Seems like it would. When it breaks then what? Personally I'd work out a deal with the rental guys. Buy the blades and see if you can get a better rate on the machine, or machines, if you can run multiple units simultaneously.


The problem I find is that not too many paint stores have quality specialty equipment like these to rent. They are a few in the area but it seems like when they are needed they are rented or out for service. If I had substantial repeat business and the ability to absorb the cost within the next few projects I would just rather buy one. 10 rentals and you have nothing to show for it. Buy it and after ten jobs you still have a machine to use.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Most of the edco equipment I have looked at has wear parts that I could replace myself if I needed to. I grew up on a farm where everything was always breaking and we fixed most of it ourselves. 

The large shot blasters I don't think I would consider buying, but the walk behinds and scarifiers I would. Problem with renting is I don't know of anywhere within 45 miles that I could even rent the larger machines. 

I will see how it comes out, I may end up leasing and not have to worry as much about maintenance.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If I owned an OnFloor machine like the one BM stores rent, I would do decks differently.

I would like to try more garage floors and stuff also. We will see.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> Rent the machine and buy the media.


Ok...is the blasting a good method for the prep of a bare floor as well? 

What is the learning curve?

I have a floor cleaning business as well. Felt as though the grinder would be a small learning curve because of the equipment I use for stripping, cleaning, buffing, etc.


----------



## Edger (May 20, 2012)

epretot said:


> I have two garage floors to quote this weekend. Ones is bare, the other has 3 coats of cheap garage floor paint. None of which is epoxy. I intend to grind both floors in preparation for coating.
> 
> Your thoughts?


Hi, the best tool you can invest in is called Diamabrush (I do not sell them). This is a new type of concrete grinding tool that does not clog up which will definitely happen with a normal diamond grinder. Multiple layers of paving paint are very painful to remove normally because they melt. Diamabrush was visiting Home Depot stores to set them up for rental last I heard and Legacy Industrial have them as hand grinders.

These will be the fastest, most effective preparation tools for you because they rip off the paint, leave the surface clean and open for adhesion, but they do not dig into the concrete easily and leave gouges or ring marks. Because of this they are slow for grinding down concrete.

If you want general information on the methods for surface preparation go to http://www.situp.com.au/Concrete garage floor coating.html


----------



## jhutch (Dec 20, 2010)

epretot said:


> I keep getting into stuff like this. I would like to have about $10,000 to drop on shot blasting equipment, festool, etc. Just not in the budget.
> 
> Perhaps I can sub it. Just don't want to start by grinding and then have it shot blasted. Good idea though.


 
If you keep running into them, it's because there is demand. I started doing floors 5 years ago and it adds about 250-350k in sales a year for me.

I'm an Amazing Garage Floors dealer, check them out. (www.amazinggaragefloors.net) Best prices of floor preparation equipment anywhere on the Internet, that I've found. Onfloor machines work great, and are priced fairly.


----------



## jhutch (Dec 20, 2010)

Edger said:


> Hi, the best tool you can invest in is called Diamabrush (I do not sell them). This is a new type of concrete grinding tool that does not clog up which will definitely happen with a normal diamond grinder. Multiple layers of paving paint are very painful to remove normally because they melt. Diamabrush was visiting Home Depot stores to set them up for rental last I heard and Legacy Industrial have them as hand grinders.
> 
> These will be the fastest, most effective preparation tools for you because they rip off the paint, leave the surface clean and open for adhesion, but they do not dig into the concrete easily and leave gouges or ring marks. Because of this they are slow for grinding down concrete.
> 
> If you want general information on the methods for surface preparation go to http://www.situp.com.au/Concrete garage floor coating.html


 
Diamabrushes are good! I use them frequently also!


----------



## hired gun (Jul 13, 2012)

Rent a surface scarifier. Will destroy the paint with a quickness just be sure to keep an even pace as it will put divits it floor. Will you be applying flake as solid flake will cover and mild surfa e deviations.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

I have 2 16" grinding machines. For bare concrete depending on the compression strength I like the 20 grit diamond buttons. If the PSI is greater then 3000 for ver hard concrete I may go with 6 grit. These works well on paint too however the diamond brushes in similar grit will be faster and not generate as much heat. A Standard enamel will get gummy with the buttons.


----------

